# SPDIF Not Working from TV



## dstein64 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hello. I posted about this same issue on TiVo's forums one week ago, but am still left uncertain why I am having a problem with my BOLT that didn't exist with my Series3 (even though it seems like the television may be the culprit).
SPDIF Not Working from TV | TiVo Troubleshooting | TiVo Help Forums

I had a Tivo Series 3. I had it connected to my television through HDMI. The TV was/is connected to my wireless headphones through SPDIF.

I recently upgraded to a Tivo Bolt. I swapped it for the Series 3 on my shelf (along with swapping the HDMI and power cables). Upon switching, the wireless headphones no longer work. Audio is properly transmitted to the TV, as the TV speakers output the Tivo audio. However, the television is not transmitting the Tivo's audio signal over SPDIF to the wireless headphones. Connecting the wireless headphones using RCA cables works. The wireless headphones work fine using SPDIF from the television with other other devices I have that are connected through HDMI (including my existing Tivo Series 3).

SPDIF going directly from the Tivo to the headphones works fine. The issue arises when the TiVo is plugged into the TV, and the TV is connected to my wireless speaker base. The reason I have this configuration is because I have other devices plugged into the TV that connect to the headphones. The issue was not present with a Tivo Series3.

I tried changing HDMI cables, HDMI ports and SPDIF cables, but the issue still exists.

Any ideas why I would have this issue with the new Tivo box? My television is a Sharp Aquos LC46D65U.

Thanks!


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

It seems to me that the most likely thing would be that the audio system is not properly recognizing the format of the audio stream it is receiving.

Maybe change the audio output format of the TiVo to see what happens?

-KP


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

See if your TV's own tuner or an app on the TV will pass audio. If so, they your TV likely doesn't pass sound from an HDMI input back out the optical output. Sometimes this only applies to Dolby, so another test could be to set the Tivo to output stereo and see if you get any output from optical (as recommended above). Regardless, your best option is to stick with RCA.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

I cannot tell you the problem, but here are my thoughts -

First of all, I use almost the same setup with a Bolt and my Samsung TV, but the SPDIF output goes from the TV to my Yamaha AV amp, and it works just fine - so the issue is not some inherent limitation of the Bolt output stream.

Since you used that setup with an older TiVo, that seems to prove that your TV is certainly capable of working as you want, so the next thing I would check is the audio output format in the Bolt. Specifically, switch between Dolby and PCM. Maybe your Bolt is currently using Dolby output, and the TV just cannot deal with it? Or maybe your TV is passing the Dolby signal through fine, and your HEADSETS cannot handle it?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Just in case: The A/V (or Audio only) sends PCM. I feed my Sony wireless headphones. There is a lag, but I don't know it it's the wireless or the TiVo. So I mute my AVR when headphones are in use. My TV (Sony) will pass up to DD 5.1 out the optical from any input.


----------



## dstein64 (Jul 16, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies.

I tried passing PCM but still had no success.

As mdavej suggested, I will stick to RCA.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I had a similar problem with a Mini and a Samsung TV. Same TV worked fine with a Bolt though. Some sort of weird HDMI issue I suspect.


----------

